
When inmates design prisons for rehabilitation (2016) - anigbrowl
https://99percentinvisible.org/article/of-our-own-making-inmates-redesign-prisons-for-rehabilitation/
======
mcbits
Every crime is unique, but I think a lot of criminal behavior boils down to
the inability to constructively interact with a world that often feels like
it's fighting back. I wonder if prisoners participating in the design of their
spaces would in itself have a rehabilitative effect.

By that I mean, instead of pre-installing shelves (which soon becomes an
entitlement) so they don't have to build shelves out of cigarette cartons
(which is a small way of working against/around the system), keep prisoners in
the loop while improving their spaces over time.

------
tomatotomato37
This looks great for low security prisons (which would still cover 99% of drug
crimes), but in a prison for violent crimes literally everything in that whole
cell could be turned into improvised weaponry.

